# Londinium 1 basket recommendations



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have recently got myself an L1. So far I'm loving it.

I noticed the baskets were a bit crappy so I have bought an LM 17g.

I'm loading it with 16 g of coffee. I'm having to grind loads finer now. I think maybe the 15g would be a better bet.

What do most of you use? Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reiss, when he launched the LI, was dosing at 15grms but that was with medium plus roasts. With lighter roasts, I dose 18-19grms > 36-38grms. With medium to dark roasts you can pull ristretto shots 1:1.5 as those roasts extract more easily than lighter roasts.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Using an IMS B70 2T H26.5 basket and dosing 19g.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. Today I have updosed to 17g with the LSOL beans.

I will up the dose more with the next beans.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

For what it's worth, I use 15g VST baskets dosed with ~15g for all of my L1 (2016) shots, from light to med/dark. (The "~" signals that I sometimes reduce the quantity of grinds to ~14.5g when using coarser grinds with darker roasts.) I dial-in to a 2:1 ratio, and then experiment with variations. This works for me with very light roasts, but one of these days I'll get around to trying 18g doses in a bigger basket to see what difference that makes.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I use an IMS B70 2T H24.5 and dose between 14.5 to 15.5 depending on bean and roast level.

This basket is supposed to range between 12/18g. I prefer this to the 15g VST.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

What do you find are the advantages of the IMS basket you use over the 15g VST?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I used to swap between the two baskets a lot, but came to the conclusion that I prefer the taste of the IMS so I tend to stick with using that one.


----------

